# Glove vs tow-rope



## lukefMI (Feb 25, 2011)

Glove protectors or leather gloves.


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

The gloves i use are leather gloves, its pointless going to the hills and using the tow without something like that. Even the glove protectors are just a quick not long lasting thing here.


----------



## lukefMI (Feb 25, 2011)

Powder Keg said:


> The gloves i use are leather gloves, its pointless going to the hills and using the tow without something like that. Even the glove protectors are just a quick not long lasting thing here.


Yeah I feel your pain I also ride at a resort where I have to ride the tow rope a ton, and I'm an instructor so I use it even more. Theres not really any good options I know of.


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

The work gloves i have work well with the tow rope and are not to expensive but like i said in the previous post they are not that great for snow and such.

It's such a pain, tow-ropes are good for a lot of runs in one day but are not so safe for the longevity of your equipment.


----------



## lukefMI (Feb 25, 2011)

No not at all. What kinda work gloves? Like something you would get from the hardware? My hill is only 150ft vertical and the terrain park is even shorter...theres a lift on the main part. But to lap the terrain park you have to ride the tow rope. It sucks.


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

lukefMI said:


> No not at all. What kinda work gloves? Like something you would get from the hardware? My hill is only 150ft vertical and the terrain park is even shorter...theres a lift on the main part. But to lap the terrain park you have to ride the tow rope. It sucks.



Yeah, It's that style of glove anyways. Using it with liners isn't that bad, actually if its not to wet out you can last a hour or two. But after they freeze your hands just get cold.


----------



## lukefMI (Feb 25, 2011)

Thats the worse part about the ropes! They make your gloves freeze rock hard.


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

I agree, but what can you do. You have a choice of snowboarding with the problem of the dreaded tow-rope, or to not snowboard.


----------



## lukefMI (Feb 25, 2011)

And the right choice is obviously to snowboard!


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

Clearly, even if you get thrashed by a rail. Get up and do it again haha.


----------



## lukefMI (Feb 25, 2011)

I feel you there, its all I got to so here in the shitty Midwest.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Just buy cheap gloves. I would also like to see a pic of this 100 ft. vert. I thought it was shitty where I rode.


----------



## lukefMI (Feb 25, 2011)

There isn't actually snow right now. Got this off line/ http://www.gottagoitsnows.com/pictures/1218_1001s.jpg


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Holy shit  is that from the bottom of the hill.


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

you think you guys have it bad








That's where i ride mostly


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Lift tickets better be like 20 bucks.


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

Haha, yeah its 20 for lift 25 for rental. Yay for living in one of the flattest places in the world.

The other hill about 40 min from me is 130 feet, and tickets are 30$.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Mines 500 vert with 50ish tickets. We got one of the best parks in NY though and there is NO ONE there. I have only had to wait in a lift line twice maybe. I'm actually thankful, but I still don't have pow.


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

Pow here is pretty much non existent. So your hill trumps my hill any day, The one good thing about having a hill like my local one is that you can get a TON of runs in.

That hill seems pretty sweet, well to me anyways.


----------



## lukefMI (Feb 25, 2011)

Haha your park looks better then mine! My lift tickets are almost 30 now. the place I ride is a huge rip off.


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

Haha, we usually have one run for a 20ish foot kicker which can be pretty fun. The one in the pic is well the park more so and the third is just the bunny hill. So for such a small thing it's not bad for park and all that stuff.


----------



## lukefMI (Feb 25, 2011)

We no longer have jumps.


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

That's... horrible, I don't think I could manage to spend a lot of time there.


----------



## lukefMI (Feb 25, 2011)

I go up north to a place with jumps almost every weekend. Well at least try too.


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

I couldn't image snowboarding without any jumps, all rails and nothing else would just get boring after a while. You need some variety.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

This is my resort. 


















The park is really good.


----------



## lukefMI (Feb 25, 2011)

I know, it sucks. There my favorite too.


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

Way to make me be all jealous, that looks great compared to here.

Well even if it sucks you have to go with what you have and make it not suck as badly. Far easier said then done...


----------



## lukefMI (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for making me jealous. very jealous.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Powder Keg said:


> Any hill near me uses tow-ropes if you want to get a decent amount of runs, and well as you who have used tow-ropes before know, they rape your gloves. I go through atleast 2 pairs per season of the gloves that i currently use which are pretty good. Do any of you have suggestions how to aid in the life span of my gloves? or know any good gloves out there that are tear resistant and good?
> 
> Other then that i have your standard suede work gloves that handle pretty good, but they have no waterproof aspect and get wet like your girlfriend. So they aren't to nice to use for a long period of time. But those are just a temporary solution.


Are you using your bare glove on the rope? I'd suggest a nutcracker for holding the rope as a definite glove saver.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

^I would find some really tough material and attach it on a string to your glove to put over the handle. Sorry:laugh: i came in ready to give a solution, but got distracted with resorts.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

ThunderChunky said:


> ^I would find some really tough material and attach it on a string to your glove to put over the handle. Sorry:laugh: i came in ready to give a solution, but got distracted with resorts.


You can get that rubber dip stuff in a can for rehandling pliers an stuff, it would be ideal. So would heat shrink.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Well I wonder what is actually ruining the gloves. The contact of the handle or the stress of tension from stretching the glove while holding onto the handle. If it's the stretching there really is no options.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

ThunderChunky said:


> Well I wonder what is actually ruining the gloves. The contact of the handle or the stress of tension from stretching the glove while holding onto the handle. If it's the stretching there really is no options.


Nah, I had a re-read of the thread, looks like OPs using bare gloves on the tow rope. Id use a nutcracker on it so my gloves aren't touching it.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Ya, but if it is indeed the stress on the gloves from holding onto something and it's ripping the gloves. You might need something else. And do you mean a literal nut cracker?


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

ThunderChunky said:


> Ya, but if it is indeed the stress on the gloves from holding onto something and it's ripping the gloves. You might need something else. And do you mean a literal nut cracker?


from my understanding there is no handle, just a rope, and you need to grip real hard to get it to pull you up or else it slips from out your hands creating friction thus ruining the gloves.


----------



## lukefMI (Feb 25, 2011)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> from my understanding there is no handle, just a rope, and you need to grip real hard to get it to pull you up or else it slips from out your hands creating friction thus ruining the gloves.


This is correct.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Omfg I'm retarded. I'm confusing it with a handle tow. But either way, it is the same dilemma of the contact ruining the gloves or the stress of holding onto the rope and ripping the seams and other glove material.

I've only had experience with a small one at my hill and it has handle's on it.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

ThunderChunky said:


> Ya, but if it is indeed the stress on the gloves from holding onto something and it's ripping the gloves. You might need something else. And do you mean a literal nut cracker?


Nah, the snow type of nut cracker. I've used them a few times before, it looks very very similar to a nut crackin nut cracker. Snow gloves just simply aren't designed to grab a moving tow rope...maybe some rodeo gloves would do.


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

Haha, we got pretty off topic there for 2 pages.

Nutcracker?

One thing i was planning on doing would to go out and look for some insulated work gloves, just to try something else.

As you said rodeo gloves, well the work gloves im using on and off are essentially that except well no water proofing and all, well from what i imagine they would be. I might be forced to get some glove protectors at the hill just to try and get some life out of my gloves again.


----------



## The Donohoe (Oct 30, 2011)

The answer is pretty obvious. Use your feet.... then you wont need to worry about your gloves =) No idea how to fix the problem sorry. Also thought i might comment on the resorts. you're paying $20 for 120 vert ft? I'm sorry i pay like $25 for over 1800 vert ft. actually its only like $170 for a season pass.


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

Haha, yes its tiny but im going to go to a bigger place this year sometime for sure. Well you don't live in one of the flattest places in the world do you, i do thus the tiny ski hills.

Hmm.... snowboard with my hands in bindings and use feet to hold on to the rope. By god, that could work!


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

heres an idea, not sure how practical it would be

get the next size up work glove youre using atm, then buy a small low profile waterproof glove to wear as an internal "liner"


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

I did that today, the work glove and liner. The liner keeps you all nice and warm until the work glove gets wet and starts to make your hands cold.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

ThunderChunky said:


> And do you mean a literal nut cracker?





Powder Keg said:


> Nutcracker?



A NutCracker: BR nutcracker rope tow - YouTube

Skiers love them, they are a little bit of a hassle to use when boarding because of the whole sideways standing thing. Easy enough to learn how to use though and you dont necessarily need to use the daft belt thing that the skiers use, you could loop a rope on the end of the nut cracker and put your hand through the loop.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

shoe goo on the palms of your gloves maybe?


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Don't most of you park folks have the thick heavy duty leather velcro glove protectors, at least on your dominant hand?


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

How about some winter sailing gloves? Most sailing gloves have grippy and heavily reinforced palms for dealing with rope. Here are some examples:

Winter & Cold Weather Sailing Gloves | SealSkinz, Gill, Harken, Atlas - Annapolis Performance Sailing (APS)

Although I would stay away from "helmsman" gloves and such, since they likely aren't as reinforced. When I used to sail in winter I was too cheap to buy most of these so I usually just ended up using heavy-duty PVC work gloves (with liners) that most of the lobstermen wear. They were durable, grippy, and cheap (I think they used to be around $10, but that was quite a few years ago). The "Warm Gloves by Atlas" on the page I linked to above look similar.

Here is another option for relatively cheap (with Kevlar reinforced palms no less):

West Marine Cold Weather Sailing Gloves


----------



## DBLdangerTILT (Oct 26, 2009)

Powder Keg said:


> I did that today, the work glove and liner. The liner keeps you all nice and warm until the work glove gets wet and starts to make your hands cold.


Use cheap leather work gloves and liners with SNO SEAL. When the cheap gloves wear out, get some new ones.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

dont let his pic fool you we only got 500 feet of vert.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

there ya go thats my hill from top to bottom


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

DBLdangerTILT said:


> Use cheap leather work gloves and liners with SNO SEAL. When the cheap gloves wear out, get some new ones.


Thanks, i'l definitely give that a try.


Hmm, that looks pretty sweet. Again i wish i could have a hill like that near me.


----------

